# Hi my name is....



## nightmagic (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi my name is Leah. I have 3 cats. 2 black ones and a white one. Dracula and Bear are the names of the black ones and Kiki is the white one. Dracula is a bermese mix and a rescue, he's about 7-8 years old. Bear is the newest addition. She was born on may 23. Her mama just showed up on a friends farm and popped out 5 babies, where she had no protection and didn't care who touched her or her babies...so I brought her home. Lost 2 of the babies, but found homes for the other 2 and the mama and kept Bear. Kiki is a turkish angora and was in a local paper. She was pregnant when we brought her home. She had 5 beautiful kittens that all got good homes. I'm geussing she is about 5 years old. We got her in 2004,Dracula in 2000. I also have 2 dogs, fish, and a budgie. Oh and I can't forget the hubby and the daughter!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Leah! What a big family you have. It sounds like my house some years ago! I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Leah - everyone's going to tell you to post pictures - so I'll just be the first! :lol: 

Thank goodness you were there for all those precious kitties! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , can't wait to see some pictures! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Leah


----------



## nightmagic (Sep 24, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, Leah - everyone's going to tell you to post pictures - so I'll just be the first! :lol:
> 
> Thank goodness you were there for all those precious kitties! :luv



Thanks Everyone. I would poat pics but I don't know how. I read through on how to do it and I'm lost. I am used to just making them attachments.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

nightmagic said:


> marie73 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Leah - everyone's going to tell you to post pictures - so I'll just be the first! :lol:
> ...


http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12285


----------



## nightmagic (Sep 24, 2006)

Okay I put a few in there! 2 are of Bear one of Kiki and one of Dracula- I ahve some other pics of bears mama and the kittens but I have to get them scanned, and I have some more of Drac too. So when I can get them scanned I will put more in the gallery. Thanks!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome. Cute kitties!


----------



## Terry85 (Sep 21, 2006)

yes welcome!!!!


----------

